# [HTC EVO Series] Splash Screen's by iBlowpot



## iBlowpot (Mar 30, 2012)

​
I've been putting these splash screens together for some time now mainly concentrating on the EVO OG. Recently I decided to dabble with splash screens for the 3D and when I noticed the stock splash simply had the HTC logo I decided to do something similar that could be universal between the devices bearing the title: EVO​
*Installation Steps*:​Place Zip On Root of the SD Card.​*HTC EVO 4G*​RENAME to *PC36IMG* [ALL CAPITALS]​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​RENAME to *PG06IMG* [ALL CAPITALS]​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*/*GSM*: RENAME to *PG86IMG* [ALL CAPITALS] - *NOTE*: On the GSM Model if it doesn't ask to apply the update *RENAME* it to "*PG86DIAG*" instead.​Reboot Into Bootloader.​Press Power Once to Enter Fastboot.​Follow the Instructions On YOUR Screen​
*EVO Series*​
*The Dark Knight*​
*Batman w/Tux Wayne*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/ASjOS7Cr <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/f70vhmIq <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/GTT5LUpz <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/fcmmak10 <<<​
*Robin*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/QPmCxx6j <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/COGWfl5l <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/swhWsF96 <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/Etuodc7q <<<​
*Joker*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/O65c8JPk <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/d0JHz5ix <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/cwLNDxCi <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/ZVWSYQZk <<<​
*Tux Cobblepot*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/BLOl3H9z <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/1C8oZex2 <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/8PduJCD4 <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/gRgy2g1W <<<​
*Dragonball Z*​
*Goku*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/9WLTGdtm <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/jR6ONigY <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/34QeFSKN <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/o9z9bziL <<<​
*Hellboy*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/jEGP7xYp <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/xMoXoBw6 <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/FKmscgfe <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/T7yYJ3JE <<<​
*Cards w/Tux*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/pBQQxjhb <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/ISo5e5sU <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/3G1ncZsy <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/GET28CIZ <<<​
*Michelangelo's Davidux*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/oJAVS5Ca <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/lpUUA713 <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/WVSxctYx <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/8f883a2e <<<​
*Toilet Humor w/Tux*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/F0nHywP7 <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/6wCKZ3Tv <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/XmXDY6tz <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/AihWUVvs <<<​
*Tux of Bethlehem*​





*HTC EVO 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/CmMfMMAk <<<​*HTC EVO Shift 4G*​>>> http://db.tt/1MoPVmRU <<<​*HTC EVO 3D*​*CDMA*​>>> http://db.tt/bGIV6TJV <<<​*GSM*​>>> http://db.tt/PZgL2SyG <<<​


----------



## iBlowpot (Mar 30, 2012)

Reserved for upcoming releases​


----------



## iBlowpot (Mar 30, 2012)

Reserved again​


----------



## iBlowpot (Mar 30, 2012)

One More​


----------



## iBlowpot (Mar 30, 2012)

To be safe ​


----------

